# King Mack Setup



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't intend to rekindle the conventional vs. spinning debate here, just hoping for some helpful insight. I'm planning to target kings from my kayak this year, and I'm not sure if I'd be best suited with a big spinning reel such as a Penn Spinfisher 850SS, Daiwa BG60 or BG90, Daiwa SS2600; or a high speed conventional, such as a Penn 545GS, Daiwa Saltist 20H, Shimano TSM IV. I have decent live bait rods for both conventionals and spinners, just looking for opinions on reel selection. Plan is to launch through the surf, sabiki up bait on a light spinning rod (which could be used to plug to pass time later), and light line live bait. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'd go for the conventional. They're much lighter than a spinner of comparable capacity and have better drags. The drags on the 545GS are way bigger than the 850SS, for example.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

A Penn 500L Jigmaster is by far the best overall around kayak big game reel you can get.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with plotalot cause u can add upgrades and they have easy teardown but the gear retreive is 4 to 3 or somthing like that.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies all. I was leaning toward conventional for exactly the reasons AK mentioned, but with so many people using big spinners to target kings I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. 
Regarding the Jigmaster, I agree it's a great reel. Unfortunately I don't have one in working order right now (just sold my last 2), so I'm relegated to reels listed above. I've got a Daiwa Sealine 50H, very similar to Jigmaster but with aluminum frame and sideplates, might give that a shot. I'm leaning more toward the 545GS though, I know a king can be quick and I feel that added retrieve speed may help alot.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if ya go spinner, get one with a sealed drag, everythings gonna get soaked ona kayak eventually, and possibly daily, depending on surf launches..thats gonna knock out your BGs, and most other hi capacity/low overall weight spinners...

i went with tld 15s, at about 120$, theyre hard to beat, proven, easy to maintain, and hold plenty of line....if i could still find tld star 15/30s ida went for them, but noone seems to carry em anymore


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Just my .02....

For kings in a yak, one of the key things to concider (based on what hook rig you're using and live baiting) is gear rato. 
You don't need large line capacity reels in a yak, and for kings, the need for tons of drag isn't an issue.
But...
How fast can you put line back on your spool if and when a fish turns back to you....????
Have lost a couple fish (not just kings) that swam back at me after taking me down to 1/2 to 3/4 of a spool. If the fish stays away and just pulls, hey it's all you; but if it turn and you get lots of slack in your line....you will probably just have another fish story. 
Anyway, just a thought. 

tight lines paully


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Didnt think about the daiwa 50 class reels. I would run straight 20 lb mono or 25lb mono or 30lb mono with 30lb braid backing just in case or if you use it of a pier.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

If line capacity's unimportant, wouldn't a Saltist 20 or Slosh 30 be great? Quick retrieve, good drag, and most of all light and compact.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If a fish swims back toward you hard and fast, you aren't keeping up with him regardless of the reel's gear ratio. I told you before that the Jigmaster is by far the best overall around kayak big game reel you can get and I'll tell you again. So what if you sold your last two working Jiggys, it's not my fault you screwed up, go get two or three more. The drag may not be as good as some of the reels you mentioned, but on a kayak you'll never notice that. The kayak is the the drag. It may not be as light and compact, but the rod holder on your yak won't care and you won't notice the difference when your fighting a fish. 
What makes the Jigmaster the reel of choice? They are cheap, the said reality of kayak fishing is that gear gets lost. Unless it is tied off you are at risk of losing it and fishing with a rig that is tied off is a PITA and in some situation not the safest thing to do. Bushings instead of bearings. Bearings are nice and smooth until they get corroded or get sand or debris in them, remember that you're in a kayak and things get wet and heavy surf has sand and other crap stirred up in the waves. Quick take down with no tools needed. If you need to clear the reel of sand or want to change your spool out on the water no other reel is as simple as the Jigmaster. 
Get a Jigmaster forget the others you've mentioned and you'll want to thank me later.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I ought to take this last excuse of a Jigmaster I've got here, smash it with a hammer, set it on fire, then take you the charred remnants to see the look on your face. It's so corroded as it is it wouldn't take much to finish it off. Seriously, what's your problem? 
Now these Sealine 50Hs I've got, despite years and years of abuse, still running smooth, strong, and NO corrosion. Much better reel for this application, and even though they're just as cheap as a 'jiggy' I'll still have them leashed up when fishing the ocean. IDGAF if it's a $10 reel on a $5 rod, if I'm fishing the ocean it will be leashed up.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> If line capacity's unimportant, wouldn't a Saltist 20 or Slosh 30 be great? Quick retrieve, good drag, and most of all light and compact.


hey Carolina...
yes the 20 and 30 are great choices. I actually use a sealine 20 spooled with #17 line (and/or a penn gs 535) on a 7ft rod. It works great for kings, and has also worked for cobia, drum, big stripers, a tarpon, big cats in freshwater, and some fair sized biters. 
I'm not trying to make any sales pitches here... 

I hope you get a set-up you are happy with, and may you wear it out this first season you get it. 

tight lines 
paully


----------

